
US Capitol is on lockdown.  Shots heard.  - deweller
https://twitter.com/KateNocera/status/385832285792378880
======
deweller
The capitol police officers dealing with this situation are currently not
being paid due to the government shutdown.

I bet that changes soon.

~~~
runamok
Things are so ridiculous right now they may get in trouble for "illegal work".

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-
switch/wp/2013/09/30...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-
switch/wp/2013/09/30/federal-workers-who-check-their-e-mail-during-a-shutdown-
will-be-breaking-the-law/)

------
deweller
USA Today Story:

[http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/10/03/uscapit...](http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/10/03/uscapitol-
lockdown/2916679/?sf17942749=1)

------
deweller
One injury:

[https://twitter.com/BuzzFeedNews/status/385835454597459968](https://twitter.com/BuzzFeedNews/status/385835454597459968)

Other reports say it is a police officer.

------
deweller
Shooter has been arrested:

[https://twitter.com/TimGriffinAR2/status/385832923800162306](https://twitter.com/TimGriffinAR2/status/385832923800162306)

